# Apartment Dweller's Woodworking Bench



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello,
It has been a long time since the last time I was here. This is what I have been up to.

As you might know, I have a very limited space. I do not have a garage or a dedicated workshop space. I have to work in the kitchen, or at the balcony or even in the bathroom. 

This bench is designed to be portable for easy storage and utilizes the existing kichen table, turning it into a woodworking bench. Also, it is made 100% from upcycled matterials that would otherwise go to the trash, so it is green, purple and eco-friendly. I also abstained from using metal in the construction. I only used two nails temporarily, and two wood-screws to hold the vise together, making sure that no tools will be damaged accidentaly. 

So, enjoy and feel free to leave your questions bellow.


----------



## Mooner (Dec 5, 2017)

So...nice work. But, what is Scinzon? Is it your name? Your company? I appreciate the skill and attention to detail you put into this, but all the name tags, writing that on everything...a bit much...
My two cents. You sure do maximize your space...very creative, and green.


----------

